

Comfortable Mexican Sofa: Tiny yet powerful micro CMS for Rails 3 - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/3293511232/comfortable-mexican-sofa-comfortablemexicansofa-is-a-tin

======
xyzzyb
Very nice! I really dig the fact that you can share existing app layouts and
that CMS content can be rendered as a regular Rails view.

------
xyzzyb
Using seeds to version content in development is also pretty sweet.

